# XBOX ONE unveiling



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

did anyone else watch the live stream ?

im a xbox guy all the way,but that new console is ugly as ****.i thought the ps3 was a hideous thing,my god the new xbox looks like a bloody betamax player.the whole conference was more about it as a media centre than a games console and when we did get to the games bit of it all the bloody clips was FMV.not one in game footage  **** poor imho.

Will it play used games.
Will games be 1080p @ 60fps
Will Kinect need to be connected in order for the Xbox One to work.
Will there be a Premium Gold service


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I have read that the PS4 will be a better gaming machine. If that's the case I will be ditching the Xbox unfortunately.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

LeeH said:


> I have read that the PS4 will be a better gaming machine. If that's the case I will be ditching the Xbox unfortunately.


it will have to be.the ps3 was/is hardly touched in our house.dust collection is all its used for now.i think if the ps3 gets back to concentrating on being a games machine first then it could win back the crown. imho.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Microsoft has finally got a vehicle to get a PC into peoples living room. They failed with Media Centre so have forced the issue by sticking the Xbox name on a cheap looking (imo) PC.

Some nice features but I can't help think this will be last generation of consoles or whatever they want to be known as.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Xbox One isn't backwards compatible with Xbox 360 discs or Xbox Live Arcade, Gamerscore transfers 

so if you have kinnect on your 360 and want the xbox one you will have two kinnects ontop of your AV rack and need to have two consoles ? FAIL imho.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Missed it but have yet to read a good comment 

As for being the last console I would say that's a definite as everything is going to streaming just take a look at redray and the new 4k hd 

Bill gates stated years ago the his vision was to have a one box does it all solution in your living room and he generally achieves what he envisages


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

A lot of rumours going around that used games won't work with the new xbox and you may have to pay a fee to use a used game.

I haven't heard if this is official?

If so, Ps4 for me unless Sony do the same.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

T.D.K said:


> A lot of rumours going around that used games won't work with the new xbox and you may have to pay a fee to use a used game.
> 
> I haven't heard if this is official?
> 
> If so, Ps4 for me unless Sony do the same.


i think sony have already looked into this mate.i think both consoles will go down the road of fees for second hand games.its just another way of ****ing money out of us.bit like the redeem code to play online with battle field.buy tyhe game second hand and you have to buy a code to get it onlin e


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

God I hope not, that will kill gaming for me, you pay fifty quid for anew game and then charge you more, I remember unlocking new cars and weapons not paying for them!, and the fact you caanot have your mates around and pick up four pads and play multiplayer like the good old goldeneye days!


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Deniance said:


> God I hope not, that will kill gaming for me, you pay fifty quid for anew game and then charge you more, I remember unlocking new cars and weapons not paying for them!, and the fact you caanot have your mates around and pick up four pads and play multiplayer like the good old goldeneye days!


I think its going to move towards the mobile way, cheaper or free upfront costs but lots of in-game micro purchases.


----------



## salim (Apr 13, 2013)

It'll all be down to games I think, even though the ps4 will have slightly better specs the outcome will be marginal in the real world. Unless the hardware is massively changed between consoles since last time I checked...

Not a fan of the online pass thing like bf3.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Now sounds like a good time to buy old consoles in that case


----------



## salim (Apr 13, 2013)

Deniance said:


> God I hope not, that will kill gaming for me, you pay fifty quid for anew game and then charge you more, I remember unlocking new cars and weapons not paying for them!, and the fact you caanot have your mates around and pick up four pads and play multiplayer like the good old goldeneye days!


Loved goldeneye on the n64, oh man the memories:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

salim said:


> Loved goldeneye on the n64, oh man the memories:thumb:


keep them as memorys mate.i loved that game and re bought it a few years ago.it has aged terribly lol.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Gamerscore will transfer to the new Xbox one. The issue regarding used games came from an article which Microsoft has not confirmed or denied yet also there was never a chance of any of the consoles being backward compatible due to major hardware differences. Games will be shown at E3 in 20 days time this was a console launch so was never gonna show loads of games and what they did show was the console and new controller/kinect and also showed them working which Sony have so far failed to do. All Sony have shown was a new ps4 controller and some specs all games shown at sony's conference was running on pc's as Sony even said they can't fit the hardware into the formfactor they want yet.

I realise the above makes me sound like a fanboy but I'm purely a gamer who will more than likely buy both consoles.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

allan1888 said:


> Gamerscore will transfer to the new Xbox one. The issue regarding used games came from an article which Microsoft has not confirmed or denied yet also there was never a chance of any of the consoles being backward compatible due to major hardware differences. Games will be shown at E3 in 20 days time this was a console launch so was never gonna show loads of games and what they did show was the console and new controller/kinect and also showed them working which Sony have so far failed to do. All Sony have shown was a new ps4 controller and some specs all games shown at sony's conference was running on pc's as Sony even said they can't fit the hardware into the formfactor they want yet.


i can understand them keeping the games for E3,but there was way to much emphasis on nfl,fantasy league and stuff we may not even receive over here.add to that when the cod demo came up the guy said heres some in game footage,it wasnt,it was all fmv.will you need the kinnect to operate the xbox ? i for one dont want to talk to a box under my tv for it to work with a lot of the stuff.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.engadget.com/2013/05/21/xbox-one-backwards-compatible/


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

You won't need the kinect to operate it. First and foremost it was a hardware launch and that's what they did. All games in development including the 15 exclusives will more than likely be shown at E3. I enjoyed the unveil more than I did sony's tbh. The next generation of Xbox live is going to be so much bigger too also the Xbox one can use Microsoft's Azure cloud computing too. Current Xbox live has something like 15 thousand servers the new Xbox live has over 300 thousand servers


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

It sure has all changed since 2005 when the good old Xbox 360 was launched. 

Will watch with interest but if this ludicrous banning of used games is enforced, I will stick with the Ps3.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Just preordered mine. £399.99 plus COD: Ghosts for £49.99. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

They have not banned used games. It will require kinect to be connected to the console to operate. Sony came up with the idea of blocking used games with the ps3 developers can choose to do this if they wish to. Ps4 will be the same.

I ordered mine earlier. No prices announced yet will be interesting to see what they charge


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID (May 7, 2011)

Looking at the Xbox One I can't help but think that the box it comes in will have a better looking design. It's nothing more than a black box with another black box with a camera poking out of it. 

All games have to be installed to the HDD and there will be a charge for installing it on a second HDD. It not only costs you more for a second hand game but it also rules out the possibility of lending a game to a friend or borrowing one.

I cannot understand why people are ordering there chosen consoles this early when we still know very little about them, especially price wise. You could order it now to find that they cost about £500 or more at release. After E3 we might know more on price and what have you and that's when I will decide which one if any I will go for. 

At the moment I'm leaning more towards the PS4.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

As a gamer I don't care about the cost and will likely buy both. Microsoft have not confirmed there will be a charge for pre-owned games.it doesn't really bother me if Sony and Microsoft do charge for pre-owned games as I never have and never will buy pre-owned I also don't lend out my games. Sony have shown nothing yet except a controller and some games running on a pc. Ps4 games will more than likely have to be installed too as Blu-ray is just too slow for gaming as the ps3 has proven with some long load. 

Since the article talking about charging for pre owned came out Microsoft have said that pre owned is something they are working on and will announce more info when available


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

I bought skyrim preowned this weekend. Easily one of the best buys ever. Never got why so many loved it until i actually picked it up and played it. Sad to see pre owned games go if you ask me. Anyway. On topic. I will probably buy the playstation. But i need more info on both consoles.


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

floydlloyd said:


> Sad to see pre owned games go if you ask me.


They're not?


----------



## TW15T3D (Apr 14, 2013)

Watched it and being a massive gamer and always had an Xbox and Xbox live from day 1 I think I'll be going to Sony for my gaming experience. R.I.P Xbox


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

TJenkos said:


> They're not?


Confused now. I mean in the sense where you can just walk into game and pick up a copy of whatever for a tenner. It probably wont be that simple anymore i wouldnt think. I havnt seen the live feed so i kinda just going by what i have read in this thread.


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

floydlloyd said:


> Confused now. I mean in the sense where you can just walk into game and pick up a copy of whatever for a tenner. It probably wont be that simple anymore i wouldnt think. I havnt seen the live feed so i kinda just going by what i have read in this thread.


There is hope...



> Update: Jon Hicks, the editor of Official Xbox magazine, has claimed that pre-owned games will be un-installed from an owner's system and installed onto another. It is not clear if this process would negate a pre-owned fee.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/336924553848684544


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

for those who think that sony will be blocking or not .. they stated that once the game is put into the console it will be cloned to that console .. and there is no backwards compatibility on either console


----------



## S4Steve (May 9, 2013)

I've gone from Sony to Xbox, then Xbox and Sony together, will probably stick with Sony on it's own next time. Have always preferred the Xbox user interface but then to use Xbox Live comes at a price, but yeah the new Xbox just looks a bit meh.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i think the ps3 lost the console war but won the next gen HD movie format war.the ps3 was a trojan horse to get blu ray to be the dominant force,and like i said,in my opinion they did it but lost the console war.it seems to me that the xbox are now trying to get the xbox to be a new one wonder device that can do video calls,movies,order you a pizza and is basically a pc in your living room.but this could be at the cost of the gaming side of things.there is no invention anymore from gaming manufacturers.everything is to expensive to try new things out,should we try a new genre or just bang out GTA 11,COD 8,FIFA 2020 BLAH BLAH BLAH.i dont think i have played a truly innovative game since the dreamcast was out.

forza 5, another cod, fifa,madden,resi evil.where is the jet set radios,parapa the rapper,chu chu rocket,Toy Commander etc.


----------



## S4Steve (May 9, 2013)

silverback said:


> i think the ps3 lost the console war but won the next gen HD movie format war.the ps3 was a trojan horse to get blu ray to be the dominant force,and like i said,in my opinion they did it but lost the console war.it seems to me that the xbox are now trying to get the xbox to be a new one wonder device that can do video calls,movies,order you a pizza and is basically a pc in your living room.but this could be at the cost of the gaming side of things.there is no invention anymore from gaming manufacturers.everything is to expensive to try new things out,should we try a new genre or just bang out GTA 11,COD 8,FIFA 2020 BLAH BLAH BLAH.i dont think i have played a truly innovative game since the dreamcast was out.
> 
> forza 5, another cod, fifa,madden,resi evil.where is the jet set radios,parapa the rapper,chu chu rocket,Toy Commander etc.


You forgot Shenmue!!!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

The PS3 sucked, Sony have lost their way in recent years... They dont have the games and backing Microsoft do. Xbox 360 made them look silly, and the only thing Sony had on them was blu ray lol

Both the new consoles use the same processor this time, but the xbox will be 10x better as it will do everything in one box and they know how to run a decent online service


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

big ben said:


> and the only thing Sony had on them was blu ray lol


And even that is ****. HD-DVD was so much better. No faffing about with updates all the time to like you have to to play the latest Blu-Ray discs, no java needed, instant playback etc.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

So far Xbox one is in the lead for me but I want to see more of both consoles.

I expect more emphasis will be put on downloading games rather than having them on disc, the loudest thing on the Xbox 360 is the disc drive so being able to play games without it is brilliant. Downloading will completely get rid of the idea of second hand games and lending games to friends but I'd like to think it'll make new releases slightly cheaper and easier to get hold of on release day, it would certainly get rid of the need to go and queue up for hours on a rainy November night for the annual COD release.

Whilst not having backwards compatibility is a big mistake there probably is a reason behind it, maybe it's something the engineers are working on and it'll be released as part of an update.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Backwards compatibility is down to the CPU. It's like some of my Mac software doesn't work on newer Intel Macs because they are written for the old PowerPC Macs.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

I will end up buying both consoles, but Sony need the ps4 to be a success much more and win this generation. If they lose again they will struggle to get back from it. Financially this is the first year in a while they made money but the tv division has made losses for the past 6-7 years. MS will throw a lot of money into Xbox one and I expect adverts to be everywhere once E3 s running


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Laurie.J.M said:


> Whilst not having backwards compatibility is a big mistake there probably is a reason behind it, maybe it's something the engineers are working on and it'll be released as part of an update.


It's a good thing for the console. It means there's no legacy code in there that they have to support and makes the whole system a lot more stable.


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID (May 7, 2011)

There is a lot of talk here about Sony losing the console war. The last time I checked this generations console war is still on going and it is Nintendo who are leading the race so far.

At the end of the day everyone will know what console they will support, and all I can say is make your decision and just enjoy playing it instead of bit*hing about which one is best. 

If you can't decide which one buy both.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Nintendo winning? Are you mad?


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID (May 7, 2011)

I'm not referring to WiiU, I'm referring to the Wii vs PS3 vs Xbox 360 in total sales.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

The Wii is a pile of junk though in comparison. It hasn't won anything.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

nintendo's latest console the Wii U barely matches the 360 or the ps3. The wii was massively underpowered for a next gen console. Most publishers will drop the Wii U as there is no point developing for an underpowered system. Its time for nintendo do stop making consoles and concentrate on making handheld systems and licensing the great back catalogue they have for use on other systems they will go the same way as the once great sega.

The wii sold well because it had the gimmick of the wii-mote controller Tbh the games were nothing special. i bought the wii on launch just like i did with the 360 and ps3 and can honestly say i stopped using it after 2-3 months mainly because it sucked and had no really good games like the other 2 consoles


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID (May 7, 2011)

Don't get me wrong guys I'm not saying the Wii was a great console, I too think it sucked and never bought it. I bought the 360 and PS3 on their launch days and enjoyed the hell out of both and as far as I'm concerned Nintendo have made a big mistake on the direction they took with the WiiU. 

But who wins the console war is all down to how many units they sell, not how good the consoles are and the Wii has over 100 million units sold so far but who knows who will be on top when its over.


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

well the last console i bought was ps2. i pre ordered it and had it before christmas, there was so much hype i could have sold it for many times more than i paid.

i have been toying with getting an xbox but now think i will wait until people upgrade then buy one cheap 2nd hand, anyone want to sell me a cheap xbox 360!!!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i tell you something now,there is no way nintendo will go game only.EVER!!!! there loyalty fan base in japan alone would keep them going.i mean christ,they have been living off a steady diet of mario in every guise he could be recreated in (mario football,mario paint,mario kart,mario everything) and zelda.they dont have any great 3rd party backing and they still sell by the shed load.i thought the console would die after the N64 (which imho was the last great nintendo) but its still going strong.i think the wii u is terrible myself,half arsed,unfinished hardware and software and incredibly clunky.


----------



## Shared (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

^^^That's even more funny when you consider this flowchart for sharing X1 games:

http://imgbox.com/adyrq3hB


----------



## Shared (Mar 9, 2009)

stealthwolf said:


> ^^^That's even more funny when you consider this flowchart for sharing X1 games:
> 
> http://imgbox.com/adyrq3hB


:lol:

One of the best things about the whole XBox/PS4 thing is that some pretty clever people have displayed their talents with GIFs and such, as an F1 fan here's one of my favourites.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Genius!


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

I find it quite annoying that moving games between consoles will be difficult. We have 3 Xbox 360s and 2 PS3s in our house. Sharing games in a family is no worse than sharing CDs ... money grubbing bards can shove it if that's the case. I don't mind buying multiple copies of the odd game so a couple of consoles can be online simultaneously but not being able to play on different consoles depending on the room is ridiculous.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Still got a NES in my tv cabinet 


Best thing ever!


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

As an xbox owner i always thought i was missing out on something vs ps3 but i probably wasnt (apart from gran tourismo lol)

I have more fun on the Wii with the kids than i do on cod and the likes.
I still have all my old consoles, EVERY nintendo, ps1 and 2, xbox 360 and i stashed my mums old atari hehe

I never use the fancy xbox online stuff and not even renewed my gold account for the past year.

Ill be buying the better games machine and the one that lets me do it for the lowest price


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

TOYS R US has the Xbox One release date listed as November 29th , yet to be confirmed though as no where else not even Microsoft are saying what the final release date is yet.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

John74 said:


> TOYS R US has the Xbox One release date listed as November 29th , yet to be confirmed though as no where else not even Microsoft are saying what the final release date is yet.


gamestation told me its the 27th when I ordered mine


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

bigbadjay said:


> As an xbox owner i always thought i was missing out on something vs ps3 but i probably wasnt (apart from gran tourismo lol)
> 
> I have more fun on the Wii with the kids than i do on cod and the likes.
> I still have all my old consoles, EVERY nintendo, ps1 and 2, xbox 360 and i stashed my mums old atari hehe
> ...


the consoles are both priced differently i.e the PS4 is cheaper but apparently according to reiviewers at E3 to get the full functionality of the PS4 you need to buy the camera for it which brings it to exactly price as the Xbox One lol you've got to love marketing


----------



## StuGP86 (Apr 21, 2009)

Ps4 camera is 50quid. Even after buying that the total price is still 50quid cheaper than xbox.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

xbox one released for 29th november and ps3 2 weeks later on 13th december


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

StuGP86 said:


> Ps4 camera is 50quid. Even after buying that the total price is still 50quid cheaper than xbox.


the PS4 camera is crap though, its not HD and has no similar features.

the xbox has a lot more console features than the ps4, the ps4 basically has none


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

i was only going by the report a few weeks ago and I think it takes the mickey that you have buy a main piece for the console seperatley


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

The ps4 will be a flop just as the ps3 is and has been all the way through, I'm not massively into the Xbox but I've had both and played the Xbox more than the ps3, can see the same happening this time round.
New Xbox will be way ahead as it was before.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Ps3 a flop?!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Junior Bear said:


> Ps3 a flop?!


Made a loss on every console, sold very little in comparison up untilll a year a go when they massively reduced prices, poor customer service, poor online, terrible controller, system got hacked, games where better in comparison on xbox

Id call that a flop

I own both so I'm not biased, online professionsl reviews will say near enough what I said


----------

